# OT: The Official TJ Kidd Photo Exhibition



## Aurelino

The Inimitable Trey-Jason Kidd Fan Club is proud to present the first Official TJ photo exhibition. Thanks to all the club memebrs and other fans for making this happen. I haven't ordered the pictures in any particular fashion, but I might later. Ofcourse, more pics to follow.


































<img src="http://images.usatoday.com/sports/gallery/02nbafinals/05kiddskid.jpg">


<img src="http://www.newsday.com/media/photo/2003-08/8988567.jpg">


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

amazing, to say the least


----------



## The_Franchise

I think some of these pics also belong in the Joumana thread...


----------



## ssmokinjoe

Does anyone else think that TJ looks nothing like his pappy?


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Does anyone else think that TJ looks nothing like his pappy?


if you see a pic of jkidd as a youngster, you'll see the resemblence.


----------



## BEEZ

post pics of Kidd's other son. Does anybody have one??


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>kiddmvp04</b>!


I kind of like this one the best ... not sure why though :uhoh:


----------



## Tom

if i was him i'd still be breastfeeding:yes: :devil:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> if i was him i'd still be breastfeeding:yes: :devil:


:laugh:


----------



## NYCbballFan

kiddmvp04 - cool!

My mom is absolutely infatuated with TJ. I gotta admit, the kid is cute as all get out in a Casper the Friendly Ghost kind of way. Is it me, or is TJ growing pretty darn big for his age?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> kiddmvp04 - cool!
> 
> My mom is absolutely infatuated with TJ. I gotta admit, the kid is cute as all get out in a Casper the Friendly Ghost kind of way. Is it me, or is TJ growing pretty darn big for his age?



The Nets should sign him now. Have his dad start with the training.


----------



## Aurelino

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> kiddmvp04 - cool!
> 
> My mom is absolutely infatuated with TJ. I gotta admit, the kid is cute as all get out in a Casper the Friendly Ghost kind of way. Is it me, or is TJ growing pretty darn big for his age?


His size is going to be really huge when he's ready to play in the NBA and let's not forget, being Jason's son, he will have a big heart too. The kid already has his own locker in the Nets locker room!!!
How many 4 year olds get such a treatment?


----------



## schub

*Re: Re: OT: The Official TJ Kidd Photo Exhibition*



> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I kind of like this one the best ... not sure why though :uhoh:


Is T.J. even in that picture? I don't see him.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Post pics of Kidd's other son. Does anybody have any??


----------



## double3peat

little man gots more facial hair then me


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> post pics of Kidd's other son. Does anybody have one??


I've never seen one.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> post pics of Kidd's other son. Does anybody have one??


not even i have seen a pic of his other son.


----------



## ltrain99

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> not even i have seen a pic of his other son.


Wow, if Bizzy's never even seen a pic, there's now ay he really exists. Must be just a decoy to try to draw the paparazzi's attention away from T.J.:yes:


----------



## Tom

i hear he has a real little head and a big body


----------



## Aurelino

45 pics of TJ can be found  here .


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

He's a cute little guy but he gives Brain from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles a run for his money. How'd his head get that big?


----------



## MightyReds2020

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> He's a cute little guy but he gives Brain from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles a run for his money. How'd his head get that big?


From his papa. JKidd would have a huge head if he has the average men's body.


----------



## antibody

How about the official Kidd's Wife page...I would much rather see that.


----------



## Aurelino

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> How about the official Kidd's Wife page...I would much rather see that.


It's there, just look around 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27160&forumid=36


----------



## antibody

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> 
> It's there, just look around
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27160&forumid=36


Sorry, the name of the thread didn't catch my eye.


----------



## schub

Best pic I could get tonight:


----------

